# Natasha had twins



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yesturday I went to the barn and we pulled up. I opened the door and the goats inside said hiya but I heard a baby cry. I ran into the barn with out mind you with out changen into my muck boots Natasha had a set of twin boys. These are her first twins. I am so excited and happy.









Hiya I am Nikoli








See my moon








Hiya I am Ivan








I am a scardey cat also.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they're cute! Congrats!

Are you bottle feeding them?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Congratulations!


KW Farms said:


> Are you bottle feeding them?


I was going to ask that too


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep they are both bottle fead.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you bottle feed all your kids?


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so cute Grats


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Most of them. WE use them in a petting zoo. So we bottle feed most of them so they re use to humans. They want to see you when you come to pet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are sooo cute! congrats!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG they are adorable!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, they're both so adorable! Those ears are too cute, hehe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute..... :thumb:


----------

